# Webanwendung konfigurieren



## cowabunga1984 (3. Sep 2009)

Hi zusammen 

mit Hilfe von Netbeans und Jax-WS habe ich eine Web-Service programmiert. Leider lässt der Service momentan nicht konfigurieren, da alle Wert "hardgecodet" (schreibt man das so?!? ???:L) sind. Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Wie konfiguriert Ihr eure Webanwendungen?

Ich habe bereits gegoogled usw. und dabei herausgefunden, dass man über die web.xml Parameter in den WebContext "schleusen" kann. Ist das eventuell schon des Rätsels Lösung? :bahnhof:

THX4HELP
cowabunga


----------



## maki (3. Sep 2009)

> Ich habe bereits gegoogled usw. und dabei herausgefunden, dass man über die web.xml Parameter in den WebContext "schleusen" kann. Ist das eventuell schon des Rätsels Lösung?


Ja, das wäre ein Weg.

Was genau willst du denn konfigurieren?


----------



## cowabunga1984 (3. Sep 2009)

Momentan wird z.B. folgender Code verwendet:


```
dataSource = (DataSource) ctx.lookup("jdbc/sync-test-remotedb");
```


----------



## cowabunga1984 (3. Sep 2009)

Hmmm, wie kann ich mir eigentlich den Webcontext holen? Ich habe folgenden Code:

```
...

@WebService()
public class RemoteDatabaseWS {
    private final DataSource dataSource;
    private static final int IDENT_LENGTH = 30;

    ...

    public RemoteDatabaseWS() throws NamingException {
        Context ctx = new InitialContext();
        dataSource = (DataSource) ctx.lookup("jdbc/sync-test-remotedb");
    }

    @WebMethod(operationName = "getTransactionIdent")
    public String getTransactionIdent() throws ConnectionException {
        String identString = RandomStringUtils.random(IDENT_LENGTH, true, true);

        ...

        return identString;
    }

    ...

}
```


----------

